

Real time Skype translator - shreyassaxena
http://www.sciencealert.com.au/news/20140206-25600.html

======
3rd3
Same story was submitted 5 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7808505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7808505)

